# Problem - Kein Zugriff trotz Freigabe



## Garst (3. August 2010)

Hallo, liebe Forengemeinde!

Ich habe das Problem, dass ich mit meinem Hauptrechner trotz Freigabe der Festplatten auf beiden Rechnern nicht auf meinen alten, also meinen Zweitrechner zugreifen kann. Andersherum funktioniert es genauso wenig.

Die PCs werden im Netzwerk an sich zwar erkannt und es werden in der Liste auch die freigegebenen Verzeichnisse angezeigt. Diese Verzeichnisse sind dennoch nicht vom jeweils anderen Rechner aus zu öffnen.

Hier ist ein Bild davon:
http://s2.imgimg.de/uploads/fehler9b5432d3jpg.jpg

*NOTIZ:* "I__-PC" ist der Hauptrechner und "G__-PC" der Zweitrechner. Auf meinem Hauptrechner ist "Win 7 64-Bit" installiert, wo auf meinem Zweitrechner "Win 7 x86-Bit" installiert ist.

Ich habe inzwischen alles probiert, was mir an Maßnahmen bekannt wäre, doch bin ich inzwischen mit meinem Latein am Ende. Ich hoffe, dass Ihr mir weiterhelfen könnt.

Gruß, Garst


----------



## Garnorh198 (3. August 2010)

Existieren auf beiden Rechner die gleichen Benutzerkonten mit dem gleichen Passwort? 
Die Ordner sind auch freigegeben? Nicht das es sich um die Standardfreigaben handelt, auf die darf man nämlich nicht zugreifen. 
Ist die Arbeitsgruppe identisch? 
Mal die Firewall und Antiviren ausschalten zum probieren. 
Zähle auch mal deine Massnahmen auf, wir brauchen ja nichts doppelt vorschlagen.


----------



## kühlprofi (3. August 2010)

Hallo,

Die Firewall muss nicht ausgeschaltet werden.
Beide Clients sollten im gleichen Netz sein, (z.B Heimnetzwerk).
Danach kannst du eine Arbeitsgruppe erstellen für welche du ein passwort definieren kannst. wenn du beim anderen client auch dieselbe arbeitsgruppe wählst und dasselbe passwort eingibst solltest du danach auf den anderen PC Zugreifen können (Shares). Kommt ein dialogfeld für user und pass eingabe kannst du jeweils den pc namen auf welchen du zugreifen möchtest + benutzername (G__-PC\GUSER) welcher auf dem pc auf den du zugreifen möchtest vorhanden ist + password auch zugreifen...


----------



## Garst (3. August 2010)

Garnorh198 schrieb:


> Existieren auf beiden Rechner die gleichen Benutzerkonten mit dem gleichen Passwort?


Ich nutze keine Passwörter, auf jedem Rechner ist jeweils nur ein Benutzerkonto aktiv.


Garnorh198 schrieb:


> Die Ordner sind auch freigegeben? Nicht das es sich um die Standardfreigaben handelt, auf die darf man nämlich nicht zugreifen.


Ich habe die Festplatten beider Rechner mit der Option "Erweiterte Freigabe" freigegeben und bei den Berechtigungen für "Everyone" Vollzugriff gewährt.


Garnorh198 schrieb:


> Ist die Arbeitsgruppe identisch?


Beide Rechner gehören der Arbeitsgruppe "WORKGROUP" an.

Vielleicht könnt Ihr ja mit diesen Informationen etwas anfangen:
http://www.bilderhoster.net/safeforbilder/bhg4pk6b.jpg

Ich frage mich gerade, ob es vielleicht an der Onboard-Netzwerkkarte liegt und man da vielleicht den Typ der Verschlüsselung ändern muss. Das Motherboard meines alten Rechners ist ein altes "ASUS A7N8X-E Deluxe".

Gruß, Garst


----------



## Garst (3. August 2010)

Habe das Problem geregelt bekommen. 

Es lag am fehlenden Nutzer "Everyone" in den Einstellungen unter "Eigenschaften -> Sicherheit", diesen musste ich aus welchem Grund auch immer auf beiden Rechnern selbst eintragen. Diesem habe ich den Vollzugriff gewährt, woraufhin nun auf die Festplatten und ihre Inhalte ohne Weiteres zugegriffen werden kann. 

Wunschlos glücklich bin ich jedoch immer noch nicht. Bei der Remotedesktopverbindung kommt trotz "Everyone"-Benutzereintragung wie beim normalen Festplattenzugriff noch immer eine Passwortabfrage mit anschließender Fehlermeldung, das Passwort oder der Benutzername seien nicht korrekt. Dabei ist auf keinem der beiden Rechner ein Benutzerpasswort aktiv. Das Remotedesktopfenster öffnet sich soweit auch, bis dann eben die Name-Passwort-Fehlermeldung erscheint.

Gruß, Garst


----------



## kühlprofi (6. August 2010)

bei remotedesktop musst du in der systemsteuer unter remotedesktopeinstellungen einen remotedesktop user definieren in deinem fall wieder everyone. 

Windows 7 remotedesktop user image by NosferatuX on Photobucket


nur zur sicherheit:
wenn du bei beiden nutzern everyone aktivierst hat auch "jeder" zugriff auf deine dateien. 
also wenn du ein ungesichertes wlan hast und dein nachbar sich bei dir einklinkt kann es sein dass er über \\pcname\c$ direkt auf deine sysplatte kommt...wenn du schon everyone full control einstellst , dann erstell doch eine eigene arbeitsgruppe z.B Garstgroup. Workgroup ist die standartgruppe für jeden windowsclient der nicht in einer domäne ist...

ich kann dir sevenforums.com empfehlen für fragen zu windows 7 problemen (natürlich wird dir hier auch geholfen)


----------

